# New Strela, With An Odd Twist...



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Arrived today, and is in flawless condition. This is my 14th Strela; third NOS (or nearly so) example:




























Who has spotted the odd twist?

-k


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Is it the 45 minute counter subdial ?

Dave


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

It is the subdial, I think it's the 'three minute markers' for timing 'phone calls. Never seen them before on a Strela.


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

blackandgolduk said:


> It is the subdial, I think it's the 'three minute markers' for timing 'phone calls. Never seen them before on a Strela.


The subdials are the same as every other strela I have of that vintage.

The twist is more obvious than that...really obvious!

-k


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Oooh, I thought I had it then. I guess I should have said I'd never _noticed_ them before...

Blued chrono seconds hand?


----------



## the strap (Feb 21, 2007)

Is it the main second hand? It's mounted off-centre and The shorter portion has the pointy bit.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice one, but 14th one? !!!! amazing - I thought I had too many with 4 running and 3 in bits....

I remember a time when you used to ask what a strela was....

Wear it/keep it in good health! I have a sekonda version of this dial....

any idea where to obtain the blued second hand? I need one for another strela which has it incorrect.


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> Nice one, but 14th one? !!!! amazing - I thought I had too many with 4 running and 3 in bits....
> 
> I remember a time when you used to ask what a strela was....
> 
> ...


Actually, this is my 14th *complete* strela. I have four parts watches as well.

I am trying to source a center-second hand myself for a restore I am doing on a Sekonda of the same vintage (I have two Sekonda's of this type dial).

No luck thus far...

-k


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

blackandgolduk said:


> Oooh, I thought I had it then. I guess I should have said I'd never _noticed_ them before...
> 
> Blued chrono seconds hand?





the strap said:


> Is it the main second hand? It's mounted off-centre and The shorter portion has the pointy bit.


All hands are correct.

Giveaway hint: Where is this watch made?

-k


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

kinaed said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > Oooh, I thought I had it then. I guess I should have said I'd never _noticed_ them before...
> ...


Well as it doesn`t have a country of origin on the dial I can only presume it was an early Russian experiment at making watches in space


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> kinaed said:
> 
> 
> > blackandgolduk said:
> ...


A Space Oddity?

-k


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Perhaps its a redial ? And the missed the made in Russia (ussr) out?

If it is - its a flawless redial (apart from the missing country of origin)

but as we all know - redials, even faithful to the originals, are never this perfect (unless you and I were doing them....)

Perhaps Yuri the dial stamper in the 1stMWF had too much stoli in his lunch break that day...?

more than likely someone had it removed... rather professionally too....


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> Perhaps its a redial ? And the missed the made in Russia (ussr) out?
> 
> If it is - its a flawless redial (apart from the missing country of origin)
> 
> ...


I don't think so. I've examined the dial and it looks perfect - as does the entire watch.

I am wondering if this was pulled from circulation because it had a defect (the dial not printed fully) and was sitting in someones stock for a while.

In any case, I am thrilled with the condition.

-k


----------

